# North East Cruise-Final Arrangements



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

A warm welcome to the Teesside Contingency  Come and join one of the best 10 drives in England. You will be joining the already confirmed North East drivers below. Add your name to the list  or PM me or post your intention as a reply, if you want a satisfying drive, good company and a nice stop off at Nent Hall Country House hotel in Alston for drinks and food if you wish.

Regards

Joe

Esteemed cruisers so far:

*TTcool
XTR
YELLOW_TT (Possible)
Wallsendmag
MikeyG
trev
ianmackem
MikeyB
mav696*

Good evening

The following *NE cruise *has been agreed based on discussions at Dalton Lodge last evening.

*The meeting Place*:
Scotch Corner Hotel, junction A1/A66 Richmond, Nr Darlington North Yorkshire, DL10 6NR.

*Fuel:* There is a Shell Station for V-Power at 
A1 Scotch Corner
GB - Richmond DL10 6PB 
Tel: 01748 829020
Please fill up, if you haven't already, BEFORE the appointed start time. Sorry to be pedantic but time is of the essence with the nights drawing in and the need to arrive at Nent Hall at 12 noon :roll: (Food and drink between 12 noon and 2 pm) but stay as long as you like.

V-power Stations in the Haydon Bridge vicinity towards the A1:
Main Street
GB - Corbridge on Tyne NE45 5LB
Tel: 01434 632068. Not 24 hr.

Heddon Service Station 
Hexham Road
GB - Heddon on the Wall NE15 0BG
Tel: 01661 852276. Not 24 hr.

*Date of Cruise:* Saturday the 4th of November 2006

*Meeting time and start:*
10 am prompt. As the nights are drawing in, an early start really is essential. Also an early start will mean we will be able to stop at Alston, about two thirds along the cruise, for a delightful rest, food and drink at Nent Hall Country House Hotel on the A689, 1.5 miles from Alston, where they serve food between 12 noon and 2pm. The length of stay here can be as long as the majority would like, bearing in mind that we still have to go to Haydon Bridge and home. Most people would want to travel in the daytime, I assume. There is car parking for 50 cars, which should be enough after allowing a few spaces for the locals :lol: :lol:  . Please have a look at the Nent Hall web site. Iâ€™ve not been to Nent Hall but it looks like a perfect place for a photo shoot, especially if the weather is kind to us. There is a lot of information about our rest place here:

http://www.activehotels.com/servlet/xml ... e=en&mode=

From Alston, the cruise continues up to Haydon Bridge from where we can disperse to our respective homes. From Haydon Bridge it is easy to make your way along the A689 towards Hexham and the A1 in order to travel North or South.

*The route:*
Distance from Scotch Corner to Alston is 49 miles. 
Distance from Scotch Corner to Haydon Bridge is 72 miles.

Scotch Corner
Hutton Magna 
Ovington 
Winston 
Staindrop 
Kinninvie 
Eggleston 
Middleton in Teesdale 
Newbiggin 
Forrest in Teesdale 
Harwood 
Alston 
Nent Hall Country House Hotel, Alston, CA9 3LQ on the A689, 1.5 miles.
Haydon Bridge

All are warmly welcome, TTs and other marques, and I can promise you a good drive on roads which do not encompass any major roads for more than a few miles or so, as far as is practicable. The drive would be a mixture of A-roads, A-minor roads and B-roads. The B-roads would be at least wide enough for two cars to pass safely. This route will include some picturesque villages situated on the B-roads and will be made known by virtue of a printout at the outset, as will the whole route. The scenery would be breathtaking for the most part, especially to Middleton-in-Teesdale, to Alston and Haydon Bridge. Itâ€™s a fairly long drive, taking into consideration the distance from your respective homes, and not for the feint hearted. Anything beyond Haydon Bridge is not feasible, (the Northumberland National Park, Border Forest Park), because the nights are closing in. An early start from Scotch Corner would also be essential, 10am prompt. As always good weather is the main worry, but nothing ventured, nothing gained.

*Additional Notes:*

Driving:

Please do not drink and drive.
Please do not exceed the speed limits.	
Please consider each othersâ€™ well being.

Preparation:

Before setting off from home, check the following:-
Tyre pressures, including spare wheel
Engine oil level
Radiator water level
Screen wash water level and additive
All driving lights, including indicators, stop lights, side, dip and full beam lights

Fuel:

There is a Shell Petrol Station on the A1 just south of the starting point. I would definitely fill up here. Itâ€™s a long way to the next one.

Paper work:

You will be provided with driving maps/instructions which will include a short detour, (A689 for 1.5 miles) to Nent Hall Country House Hotel, and back to Alston to rejoin the route (A686) to Haydon Bridge.

Soon after the start of the cruise, do not miss the right turn, off the A66 into New Road, which is sign posted to Hutton Magna/Ovington/Winston. This turning is 7.5 miles from the Scotch Corner starting point, travelling west along the A66. Eyes peeled for this turning; if you get this right you are well on your way to a very pleasing drive.

Look out for place names, this is very important. They are all on the route map/instructions in your folders.

At the end of the full cruise, you donâ€™t actually go into Haydon Bridge Village; you drive past the left turn which leads to the village, and merge with the A69 going East, which takes you in the direction of the A1 and the North East.

You can of course retrace your outgoing route but this could be very tricky after dark


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

Looking forward to this 

Just rearranged my overtime at work to the Sunday instead of the Saturday too. Works out even better for me, double time instead of time and a half. 

Should be a good day.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

As I said at the meet last night I am on call so will not know if I can make it untill the last min


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

YELLOW_TT said:


> As I said at the meet last night I am on call so will not know if I can make it untill the last min


OK Andy. Last minute will do nicely.

Joe


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Great choice of dates we'll be there :wink:


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

TTCool
XTR
Yellow_TT (Possibly)
wallsendmag

Add your name if ya coming


----------



## MikeyG (Sep 17, 2005)

Hmmm....so that's *1.5 hours* SW to NE through the Dales very early on a Saturday morning, just to get to the start point, then another *1.5 - 2 hours* North to South, to get home, from the end point, probably in the dark....

_Splendid_ - I'm in 

Thanks for your efforts in organising and drumming up support, Joe. And once again, I'll support Joe's view that it's an excellent drive through great scenery (as are the other two thirds of the drive my particular trip will involve!).

Mike


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

MikeyG said:


> Hmmm....so that's *1.5 hours* SW to NE through the Dales very early on a Saturday morning, just to get to the start point, then another *1.5 - 2 hours* North to South, to get home, from the end point, probably in the dark....
> 
> _Splendid_ - I'm in
> 
> ...


Star Status Mikey for tenacity. Great stuff.

Joe


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

XTR said:


> TTCool
> XTR
> Yellow_TT (Possibly)
> wallsendmag
> ...


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

thank's for the pm Joe. think we can make this one i know iam off that weekend not sure about evelyn :roll: but count us in anyway.
Be good to see you all and put names to faces cheer's


----------



## ianmackem (Jan 8, 2006)

Im looking likely to be there - As yet not scheduled in for work  If I bring a Forge DV will someone give me a hand to change it over? :wink: 
Theres a pint in it!


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

TTCool said:


> XTR said:
> 
> 
> > TTCool
> ...


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

*Driving Notes:*

Please do not drink and drive.
Please do not exceed the speed limits.	
Please consider each othersâ€™ well being.

*Preparation:*

Before setting off from home, check the following:-
Tyre pressures, including spare wheel
Engine oil level
Radiator water level
Screen wash water level and additive
All driving lights, including indicators, stop lights, side, dip and full beam lights

*Fuel:*
There is a Shell Petrol Station on the A1 just south of the starting point. I would definitely fill up here. Itâ€™s a long way to the next one.

*Paper work:*

You will be provided with specific driving maps/instructions relating to this particular route which will include a short detour, (A689 for 1.5 miles) to Nent Hall Country House Hotel, and back to Alston to rejoin the route (A686) to Haydon Bridge.

Soon after the start of the cruise, do not miss the right turn, off the A66 into New Road, *which is sign posted to Hutton Magna/Ovington/Winston. *This turning is 7.5 miles from the Scotch Corner starting point, travelling west along the A66. Eyes peeled for this turning; if you get this right you are well on your way to a very pleasing drive.

*Look out for place names, this is very important. They are all on the route map/instructions in your folders.*

At the end of the full cruise, you donâ€™t actually go into Haydon Bridge Village; you drive past the left turn which leads to the village, and merge with the A69 going East, which takes you in the direction of the A1 and the North East.

You can of course retrace your outgoing route but this could be very tricky after dark


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

ianmackem said:


> Im looking likely to be there - As yet not scheduled in for work  If I bring a Forge DV will someone give me a hand to change it over? :wink:
> Theres a pint in it!


Good afternoon

I think you will find very detailed and immensely helpful instructions on how to do this in Wak's section. It's not a difficult job.

Joe


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

TTCool said:


> ianmackem said:
> 
> 
> > Im looking likely to be there - As yet not scheduled in for work  If I bring a Forge DV will someone give me a hand to change it over? :wink:
> ...


May I ask if you are able to confirm your work schedule yet. You will be missed if you are unable to attend.

Regards

Joe & Judy


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

ianmackem said:


> Im looking likely to be there - As yet not scheduled in for work  If I bring a Forge DV will someone give me a hand to change it over? :wink:
> Theres a pint in it!


Where abouts are you you could pop round to mine some time and I would do it for you I am in Hartlepool
Also have a Wak box I could also fit that for you if you are interested


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

YELLOW_TT said:


> ianmackem said:
> 
> 
> > Im looking likely to be there - As yet not scheduled in for work  If I bring a Forge DV will someone give me a hand to change it over? :wink:
> ...


Go for it Ian. You'll enjoy the cruise even more. If you attend the cruise I will buy you a pint, but you will have to take it home with you :lol: 

Joe


----------



## Andy B (Mar 23, 2006)

Sorry can`t make it this time Joe [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> ianmackem said:
> 
> 
> > Im looking likely to be there - As yet not scheduled in for work  If I bring a Forge DV will someone give me a hand to change it over? :wink:
> ...


  Just noticed I would guess you are from Sunderland


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

Hehehe.. He maybe from Geordie land  a Mackem from Newcastle


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Andy B said:


> Sorry can`t make it this time Joe [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Never mind, Andy, next time will be just fine 

Joe


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

4th November is good with me Joe.


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

MikeyB said:


> 4th November is good with me Joe.


Brilliant, brilliant and thrice brilliant 

Joe


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

XTR said:


> TTCool
> XTR
> Yellow_TT (Possibly)
> wallsendmag
> ...


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

XTR said:


> TTCool
> XTR
> Yellow_TT (Possibly)
> wallsendmag
> ...


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

XTR said:


> TTCool
> XTR
> Yellow_TT (Possibly)
> wallsendmag
> ...


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Shall I move participants to page 1?


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Yes :lol:


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Numbers gathering pace now 

Joe


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Good afternoon and Hello mav696

Just thought I would remind you about the North East Cruise, the details of which have now been finalised. See page 1 in events.

Can I please add you to the list of esteemed cruisers 

Joe


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Ah, The Tranquility

The Campaign To Protect Rural England research reveals the North East is the most tranquil region. It found Northumberland is the most tranquil county, followed by Cumbria and North Yorkshire.

Not a million miles from our cruise  :wink: 

Joe

PS Some drivers from Teesside would be nice :roll:


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

TTCool said:


> Good afternoon and Hello mav696
> 
> Just thought I would remind you about the North East Cruise, the details of which have now been finalised. See page 1 in events.
> 
> ...


You can Joe, but as I said the other night I will most probably be having to bring the A4 instead.


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

mav696 said:


> TTCool said:
> 
> 
> > Good afternoon and Hello mav696
> ...


Should be OK. If Andy can make it I think he will be in his Golf. MikeyB will be in his Subaru Impreza WRX, so not all TTs.

Joe


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Joe your list of dos and donts ,Do I have the suspension in sport or comfort :lol:


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> Joe your list of dos and donts ,Do I have the suspension in sport or comfort :lol:


Depends whether you're a driver or a polisher :lol: Mine is set to hardcore :lol: 
Are you showing off? You'll have us all eating crumbs from your table next.
Look forward to seeing you. I've checked out the Nent Hall Country House hotel; well scrummy. I hope Andy can make it. I hear his yellow TT is all wrapped up in a warm blanket for the winter.

Joe & Judy


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

TTCool said:


> I hope Andy can make it. I hear his yellow TT is all wrapped up in a warm blanket for the winter.
> 
> Joe & Judy


Not yet Joe it has just been out in the Pissing down rain to collect my now gear knob


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

YELLOW_TT said:


> TTCool said:
> 
> 
> > I hope Andy can make it. I hear his yellow TT is all wrapped up in a warm blanket for the winter.
> ...


Andy

How many knobs have you got? How do you wear them all out? I'm only on my second one [smiley=smoking.gif]

Joe


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

TTCool said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > TTCool said:
> ...


Now I have 3 and I am a lot younger than you Joe mine must be getting more use m8 :wink:


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

YELLOW_TT said:


> TTCool said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


Quality, not quantity M8 :lol: :lol:

Joe 8)


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

TTCool said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > TTCool said:
> ...


You do it your way I will do it mine :wink: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Get yourself a nice new one with a lovely warm knob :wink:


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

YELLOW_TT said:


> TTCool said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


I have a final quote for this thread but I dare not print it 

Joe


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

TTCool said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > TTCool said:
> ...


Coward :wink: there is always aPM


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Remember though don't mention pies


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> Remember though don't mention pies


PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES sorry what did you say :?:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Remember though don't mention pies
> ...


PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES PIES 
sorry you mentioned what?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


I forget :lol:


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Good evening

Can we please have some entries from Teesside? Come on chaps, I know you're out there. It's a cracking drive, great company and a nice stop off at Nent Hall.

Regards

Joe


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

I'm still up for this.. looking forward to it


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

XTR said:


> I'm still up for this.. looking forward to it


Good, me too and Judy. Just read the spec on your car, very nice.

Joe


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

TTCool said:


> XTR said:
> 
> 
> > I'm still up for this.. looking forward to it
> ...


Yeh just a few things... spent Â£4k on it since March.


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Any more for the NE Cruise on Saturday the 4th of November?

Joe


----------



## MikeyG (Sep 17, 2005)

Joe,

Are we meeting at the Quality Hotel, to the West of the A1, or the Travelodge, at the services on the East side, where the Shell station is? I presume the former, but I thought I'd ask!

Mike


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

The west side afaik


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Looks like I will not make this as I will 90% have to work


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Looks like I will not make this as I will 90% have to work


Your only saying that because you saw some gritters on the road... and too scared to get the car dirty


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

Sorry folks, I'm going to have to bale out on you for this meet, as some ofyu know I have just moved and the list of work the girlfriend has left me is far too long to be getting time off at weekends.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

mav696 said:


> Sorry folks, I'm going to have to bale out on you for this meet, as some ofyu know I have just moved and the list of work the girlfriend has left me is far too long to be getting time off at weekends.


You're just scared of her weapons :lol:


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

The meeting place is the Quality Scotch Corner Hotel car park. Item 1.

The Shell petrol station is a few hundred yards to the south, on the A1. You can only access the Shell Petrol Station if you are 
approaching from the south, on the A1.

From the hotel we bear left onto the A66 going west.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

So how many are going ,I had a text from Trev saying he couldn't make it :?


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

me


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> So how many are going ,I had a text from Trev saying he couldn't make it :?


Looks like

TTcool 
XTR 
Wallsendmag 
MikeyG 
ianmackem 
MikeyB 
Haxbyville (hopes to)

Maybe one or two last minute drivers. Hope so. [smiley=gossip.gif]

Joe


----------



## haxbyville (Feb 2, 2006)

hope to make it tomorrow wife not feeling too good but it sounds like e good drive haxbyville


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

haxbyville said:


> hope to make it tomorrow wife not feeling too good but it sounds like e good drive haxbyville


Look forward to seeing you. You're most welcome. All details are in my posts as you know.

Kind regards

Joe & Judy


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

If you can make it, don't forget to look in the NE Cruise MAPS post.

Joe


----------



## Andy B (Mar 23, 2006)

Have a good time tomorrow 8)


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

Andy B said:


> Have a good time tomorrow 8)


I'm sure we will mate... Shame you cant make it 

We'll get plenty pics for those who cant make it!


----------



## Andy B (Mar 23, 2006)

Some of us have to work  I will look forward to the pics [smiley=guitarist.gif]


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

Andy B said:


> Some of us have to work  I will look forward to the pics [smiley=guitarist.gif]


Your just scared of putting some miles on that car aint ya   !!!


----------



## Andy B (Mar 23, 2006)

Been out in it 2night I did 10 miles :lol:


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

If you have just seen this cruise or haven't shown previous interest or haven't posted, do not worry, 
JUST TURN UP AT THE SCOTCH CORNER HOTEL CAR PARK  see route maps etc and meeting place map.

Joe


----------

